# Colquitt/Mitchell Counties



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 20, 2019)

Any luck fellas? I hear of rutting behavior all around me but my particular place right on the line is absolutely dead. No action whatsoever.


----------



## jcdona (Nov 20, 2019)

Not a lot out west yet. Normally around the first 2 weeks in December


----------



## Ace1313 (Dec 12, 2019)

The Sunday before Thanksgiving I called in a 215lb 6pt. The Friday after Thanksgiving my hunting partner killed a 9pt we didn’t get on camera. A year ago on the 15th of December I killed a monster so they are probably still doing there thing. My son saw a buck chasing two does last Saturday.


----------

